# Manual transmission drain plug location pics



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Disco89 said:


> I need some better, clearly indicated, pics of the gen 1 MT drain plug location.


According to this pic for a 2013 Cruze with the M32 manual transmission, the drain plug is just below and a little aft of the driver's side axle opening. Item 6 in the pic.

HTH.
Doug










.


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> According to this pic for a 2013 Cruze with the M32 manual transmission, the drain plug is just below and a little aft of the driver's side axle opening. Item 6 in the pic.
> 
> HTH.
> Doug
> ...


Yeah, I'm going to have to get back under there. I didn't see anything like that.🤔


----------

